# we had SNOW



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Very pretty! we haven't had any yet. We don't usually get any till after Christmas. January and Feb. are our snowy months. Still in the 50-60f's here I think thats 10-15c


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm pretty jealous; only a few days this week we had just FLURRIES! :evil: LOL! :lol: Cute pictures!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Your horse is ADORABLE -- and obviously enjoys the snow! ;-)
We have had a lot of snow already in northeastern Ohio! The first day it had just started to fall, my husband and I brought the dogs out to the barn to take our family Christmas photo!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

wow everyone has nice snow  i want some


Hoofprints- I love love love your horse! Your family is very beautiful  your wippet reminds me of my jack russel lol


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Awww, I wish we could get snow, but nope! 
Your horse is so adorable, he looks like he's having fun. 

Hoofprints: Your horse is so cute, I love the color. And your sogs. =X


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone!  We do make a very interesting mix of shapes and sizes!! haha Sandie is the perfect size for me at 14.1hh, me being only 5'2"! And I'm sure you can tell whose dog is whose! (my husband Ryan is 6" and wanted a dog he could run with...which is where the Whippet came from!)


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Gorgeous photos! Looks like he? enjoyed the light dusting of snow 

We had 2-4 inches back in October by me, but I didn't make it the horses that day 

Hoofprints, Gorgeous photo!
I love your horse and your dog! (and your hubby's dog too! he looks so cute in his arms!)


----------



## Dasher41 (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah amazon (she) loved the dusting we dont normaly get any snow till end jan feb time not november. mind you that if we ever get any in my part on the uk


----------



## emmasacha (Oct 26, 2008)

We had quite a bit last weekend, didn't get any photos though :-(
I added some from last winter, thought it might put people in an xmasy mood!...jingle bells jingle bells.......:lol:


----------



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

hehe, we get snow every winter, about 3 feet. Last winter is snowed and stayed in sept. This year, it just started to snow today.

Cute pics!


----------

